# Treatment with Tapazole



## 316Believer (May 18, 2008)

I am hoping someone can help with my questions.

I am newly diagnosed with Graves. My levels were tested then re-tested and re-tested again. I have my results:

TSH is < 0.01 Normal is 0.45-6.20
T3 is 3.5 Normal is 2.5-3.9 (My Endo was surprised this was normal)
Free T4 is 1.26 Normal is 0.59-1.17

I really like my doctor, and I trust his judgement, but after reading the side effects of the Tapazole I am really concerned about taking it.

I noticed on my Comp Metalbolic Panel that the ALK PHOS was high too

ALK PHOS 140 Normal is 30-136 U/L

I googled this result and it indicated decreased Liver function (a few other things too). I haven't taken the Tapazole yet because I am worried about this test (surely my doc noticed this, I did)

Has anyone had any experience with an elevated liver enzyme either before or after taking Tapazole? 

Any suggestions about the side effects of this medication?
My only other option is surgery, which I don't want but I am really anxious about this medication.:eek:


----------

